# Is it worth a 6 hour drive?



## spomalley86 (Aug 22, 2020)

Crappy pic, it's all i got. Is it worth a 6 hour drive? What do you think? Thanks!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Aug 22, 2020)

6 Hour Drive one way Or round trip


----------



## CWCMAN (Aug 22, 2020)

I wouldn't drive around the block for that bike, but that's just me.


----------



## spomalley86 (Aug 22, 2020)

CWCMAN said:


> I wouldn't drive around the block for that bike, but that's just me.



Lol I'm not a bmx guy,  but if it funds my other projects...ill be all over it. I should have mentioned it but he is asking 15 bucks


----------



## 1817cent (Aug 22, 2020)

Your gas will cost more than the bike is worth.  I would pass...


----------



## spomalley86 (Aug 22, 2020)

I've seen the competition bmx bikes go for a decent buck. I couldn't find much about "the sting" without the upgraded components


----------



## IngoMike (Aug 22, 2020)

SIX HOURS? Unless there are some real bicycles that are worth something or are at least rideable, I would take a hard pass! Feels like a troll post, I think @spomalley86 is playing with us....


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 22, 2020)

Jeeze. 









						20 Schwinn King Sting Frame / Fork Old School Bmx Haro GT Mongoose Redline Ara  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 20 Schwinn King Sting Frame / Fork Old School Bmx Haro GT Mongoose Redline Ara at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					rover.ebay.com
				












						Vintage CHICAGO 1980 Schwinn "The Sting Competition" 20 inch BMX bicycle Chrome  | eBay
					

<p dir="ltr">Authentic barn find 5 hours West of Paramount Chicago factory. SERIAL # FR803069 (JUNE of 1980) Schwinn "Sting Competition" ARAYA 20 X 1.75 Japan (blue Rims) AE wheels with BMX bicycle molybdenum Chrome. 18 gauge tubing frame is hand filet braze welded, shimano tourney caliper brake...



					rover.ebay.com
				












						1981 Schwinn Sting Complete Bike - All Original Parts  | eBay
					

Complete 1981 (believe that is the correct year. The bike is in above average condition with one ding (on handle bars; picture included) with only a few minor scratches (see pictures). Feel free to go to bikehistory.org for more information on the Sting. ).



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## spomalley86 (Aug 22, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Jeeze.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Saw those myself,  im not sure if the bike is worth the trip not having the competition components. I found the chrome comps online, not much of a sales history regarding the  standard "sting"


----------



## BrandonB (Aug 22, 2020)

I think maybe GTs58 might have answered your question?


----------



## stoney (Aug 23, 2020)

No clue, I know nothing about BMX stuff BUT maybe I should learn some.


----------



## spomalley86 (Aug 23, 2020)

Lol it's gone


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 29, 2020)

No money in that.mini size frame.nothing else on it of value.150 to 200 dollar frame.good you didnt go get it.


----------

